# STP (one day) on a fixed-gear?



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Anyone out there tried this?


----------



## Cerddwyr (Jul 26, 2004)

rcnute said:


> Anyone out there tried this?


Friend of mine did it two years ago. He was a bit of a monster, but it has been done.

Gordon


----------



## ivanthetrble (Jul 7, 2004)

There is a guy who rides it in one day on a unicycle. That is a monster!


----------

